# Brauch Hilfe beim Umwandeln von vob-Dateien in Audio-Dateien



## campino2 (22. August 2006)

Moin Moin ertsamal,
also ich hab ein kleines Problem! 
Ich möchte gerne vob-Dateien in Audiodatein umwandeln.
Geht das überhaupt und wie kann ich das machen?
Gibt es dazu Freeware?


----------



## Joh (23. August 2006)

Wenn die vob-Dateien Audiomaterial enthalten, kannst du die
demuxen.

Da gibt's einige Tools. z.B DVD Reauthor


----------

